# Sprache ändern



## Florianrau (21. Dezember 2004)

HALLO ZUSAMMEN 

Ich habe eine Frage zu Visual Basic 6 Pro.
Und zwar habe ich die Englische Version und die würde ich gern auf Deutsch umstellen bzw. ein update runterladen mit dem ich das hin bekomme.
Leider habe ich noch nicht was passendes gefunden.
Ich hoffe IHR könnt mir helfen MFG F.


----------

